# Requesting Advice : ?? Jorge Luis Prats or Barry Douglas to perform Rach 2 (Op 18)?



## whiteroses

Hello - I am a newbie and hope that I am posting in the right forum.

Requesting your thoughts please. Who would you rather see perform live Rachmaninov's 2nd Piano Concerto.

I have a chance to see either of the following in October. Of course, the venue, orchestra and conductor would have an influence on the decision too - so have also included those. Your comments would be most welcome. Thank you.

wr

Option 1 - at the Salle Pleyel, Paris
Rachmaninov, The Rock, Op.7
Rachmaninov, Symphonic Dances for orchestra, Op.45
Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto no. 2 in C minor, Op.18

Orchestre de Paris
Paavo Järvi, Conductor
Jorge Luis Prats, Piano
*******************************
Option 2 - at the Royal Festival Hall, London
Shostakovich, Festive Overture in A major for orchestra, Op.96
Rachmaninov, Piano Concerto no. 2 in C minor, Op.18
Prokofiev, Symphony no. 5 in B flat major, Op.100 

Kirill Karabits, Conductor
Barry Douglas, Piano
Royal Philharmonic Orchestra


----------



## SteinwayModelD

I guess Barry Douglas's reputation is slightly higher than Jorge Luis Prats, but similar to Van Cliburn, Douglas is a mere shadow of his former competition-winner self, I have heard his Rachmaninoff 3rd live, and it was one of the weakest and most unconvincing performance I have heard yet (it was even worse than the masterclass videos he had with the late great Jorge Bolet of the aforementioned concerto.)

I will definitely go with Jorge Luis Prats, very solid performance, one of the lesser known great pianist we have, there. But then it was a bit Rachmainoff-heavy program. Also JLP recorded the Rach 2nd, so if you need some reference you can get the recording and see if you like his style.

I would say go with JLP, and save your money on BD. But then I am judging it solely based on the piano concerto. 

Also, Paavo Järvi rules, seeing him conduct Rachmaninov would be a dream.


----------

